# New Bow: Three Options...



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Three bows are available at my local shop. They are 70 lb Mathews DXT, 60 lb Bowtech Admiral, 80lb?? Iceman. I would like to buy local but not having a full selection has complicated my decision making. If it was a 70 lb I think I would take the Admiral. I'm leaning to the DXT. Any thoughts?


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

DXT or Admiral will work fine. 60 lbs is plenty of zing for that bow and easy on the shoulders too. Both my kids born in Lufkin, lived there 11 years nice quite place....tell Beer4bait hello when you see him.


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

I shoot a 68lb Mathews Q2 and a Bowtech General @ 68.5lb. They have more than enough power. The 80 is simply overkill IMO. Ted Nugent shoots a 50lb bow and his wife shoots a 38lb bow. It's not kinetic energy it's shot placement that matter. If you get buck fever at all that 80lb pull is going to be a bear especially if the animal steps behind a tree in full draw. The 60-70lb draw weight is nice and easy especially if doing alot of shooting, I'm all about comfort when shooting and 80lb is hard to do comfortably time and again, or on a cold morning and trying to strain to pull it, especially sitting down. IMO


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I've always shot around 70 lbs, buth thats with old syle equipment. No doubt the 60 lb will be faster than what I currently shoot. I assume they still have the Iceman because it's a weird poundage. The local shop's bowtech line is pretty picked through. The sales guy steers away from Mathews. So, they have a better selection of those left.


----------

